# Showing my wood 'Ñandubay'.



## matero09 (Nov 22, 2011)

[attachment=250]

[attachment=251]

[attachment=252]

[attachment=253]

[attachment=254]


----------



## matero09 (Nov 22, 2011)

[attachment=255]

[attachment=256]

[attachment=257]

[attachment=258]

[attachment=259]


----------



## phinds (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful stuff. You do nice work


----------



## txpaulie (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW!

Beautifl wood, turned very well!

Thanks!

p


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 22, 2011)

These are some beautiful projects. Very well done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chippin-in (Nov 22, 2011)

Great work!! and cool lookin wood.

Robert


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Nov 23, 2011)

Love the multi-axis stuff! I did some in the machine shops, but have yet to try it with wood. Care to share a little 'behind the scenes' info? I built a little pendant jig, but your stems really intrigue me. Nice photography as well!


----------



## matero09 (Nov 23, 2011)

THX ALL!!!. I will try to add some pictures everyday
and answer the questions in this thread. thanks
for your kind comments. : )


----------



## matero09 (Nov 27, 2011)

[attachment=288]

[attachment=289]

[attachment=290]

[attachment=291]

[attachment=292]


----------

